# Going snow skiing this weekend......any words of wisdom?



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's right, never done it in my life, but will have to conquer the slopes up in NC next weekend. Taking the family up for a few days.....5 younguns ages 18-33 and 3 grandkids ages 1-2, other than get my own chateau  tell me some things I need to know, I have no idea what the hell I'm doing.....I did have two buddies tell me to not pass the "bunny trail".....no matter how many kids are in line nor should the ages of the kids in said line deter me from not getting on the "bunny trail" lol....they've BTDT! Water skied my whole life, but I've barely even seen snow...let alone get out in it like a moron. I'm sure I'll be in traction next week and unable to post the results of my suicide mission.....
"Just don't go" ain't gonna work either.....I'm committed at this point (besides that, I've talked a lot of smack about how I'll "own the slopes" etc). lol


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Wear some insulated Carhartt's. You'll be the biggest red neck out there.

Make sure to rent some boots that fit comfortablely.

Might be a good idea to take a couple hours of lessons. Learn how to plow. That will slow you down. Stay away from the black diamond slopes.

I'd stop the "own the slopes" smack. Those little 3' tall kids will blow by your ass like you were standing still.

Take plenty of cash for the bar at the bottom of the slopes.

Once you get the hang of it, it's a good time.

The reosrt will also have first aid responders to bring you down on a sled if need be.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Make sure you do lots of stretching before you head on up. Know exactly where the hot tub is for when you get down.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Avoid trees.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Don't die.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Do they even have black diamond runs in NC ? If you don't take a lesson. The first step is to make your skiis look like a pizza slice or a V with the pointed end in front of you. It's called snowplowing. I don't know what the beginner slopes are like in NC, but stay on those and then the green slopes if you feel courageous. Stay off the blues also if they have those. Don't rely on your ski poles very much. In fact when kids learn they don't allow them to use poles, but they are ok for adults as you have further to fall then a kid. And like said above get boots that fit right. Not to tight or you will be in pain soon. Put your weight on one foot or the other to turn on the slopes depending on which way you want to go. Here in Colorado on the beginning slopes they have a conveyor belt to take you to the top of the hill. If they have that start there. Ski lifts can take a bit to get used to also. Wear a helmet. Snow is not all that soft. My friend who works in an ER up near Vail can attest to all the people that come in the ER after skiing their first time without a helmet.

The picture is of my cousin Meg who used to ski free style professionally around with world sponsored by North Face. DO NOT DO THAT. I'm not even close to her league of skiing. I rarely venture onto the blues. She jumps out of helicopters to ski down mountains that aren't accessible any other way.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I will re-iterate Bonfire.....take plenty of money and don't leave your health insurance card at home....We have a skii slope about 20 miles from my house on Mt.Harrison called Ober Gatlinburg.....dang weenies with snow boards will get you killed if you are nearby....you will be so sore the third day you will have to get the little woman to wipe your tail...I hope you don't have to be anywhere in particular the following Monday :lol:. Have fun! .

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like I have my work cut out.......cooking casseroles this week to take up, got the carhartts on ready.....just curious, how do them first responder fellers know your needing a hand? Wear me one of them medical alerts things......

Trees? Wth....there's trees on the slopes? Damn it Jim! That sounds like trouble....

Helmet....now that's a great idear, I ain't had much of a chance to wear my old motorsickle helmet in a while, should I tint the face shield?

Purty sure I seen some of them blue squares and some black diamonds.....beech mountain is the place

Above all else, ima try not to die......all good tips and appreciated, ran outta "likes" for the day


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> ....just curious, how do them first responder fellers know your needing a hand?


By the copious amounts of blood on the snow.....the trail will be easy for them to follow. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Forget the first responders......just call ahead and have an EMS waiting at the bottom for you and tell em to have the stretcher ready.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> By the copious amounts of blood on the snow.....the trail will be easy for them to follow.
> 
> Regards, Mike


True words of wisdom from someone who has tracked game in the snow.....I ain't never thunk about it, no need for them blood trail flashlights in snow country I guess 



FarmerCline said:


> Forget the first responders......just call ahead and have an EMS waiting at the bottom for you and tell em to have the stretcher ready.


True words of wisdom coming from someone who has met me before .......I'll make that call before making an attempt at the lift....


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

It's been 43 years since I've been but it's a BLAST, have FUN!!!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

The heated seats in that new truck will come in handy for the trip back home.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Take a lesson to start. Then try on your own.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Dawg, don't try to compare this to water skiing or you will die, completely different technics. Do yourself a favor and take at least one lesson. It won't kill your pride. Back in the day I water skied daily and when we got to Vale Co. I thought I can do this, until I went half way down the mountain head first. Next morning I took a couple lessons. Good luck and have FUN!!!


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

On second thought, forget the lesson, forget trying on your own... Bring a video camera, a comfortable folding chair, a warm blanket and spend your time at the bottom of the bunny slope. By the end of the weekend you should have enough footage to "own" whatever you want (especially the 18-33 younguns).


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JMT said:


> On second thought, forget the lesson, forget trying on your own... Bring a video camera, a comfortable folding chair, a warm blanket and spend your time at the bottom of the bunny slope. By the end of the weekend you should have enough footage to "own" whatever you want (especially the 18-33 younguns).


That may be the best advice I've heard.......


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven't skied in almost 30 years and I still miss it.

Yes NC does have a few Black Diamond slopes, Sugar Mountain has some, they are not very long but are steep. They have a total of 1200' of vertical drop for the entire mountain.

http://www.skisugar.com/trailmap/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Trees? Wth....there's trees on the slopes? Damn it Jim! That sounds like trouble....


 Sonny Bono and Michael Kennedy thought so as well.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

One more thing; if someone tries to talk you into the "Wall", they are not your friend and leave immediately. You older folk can't take that kind of abuse falling down what I considered a cliff at the time. Good Luck and dress warm!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

My advise.Dress up like a skier and sit in the bar and watch the ski bunnies walk by.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I like Cy's idea best. I spend too much time outside in the cold as it is. That's why I don't snowmobile either...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> My advise.Dress up like a skier and sit in the bar and watch the ski bunnies walk by.


I'm starting to see the picture emerge in my head of exactly what I should be doing.....Advice not taken with a grain of salt......is it cool to wear dark sunglasses Indoors whilst watching "bunnies" stroll by? I can see one of those Chevy chase vacation moments happening....."nipply outside today"


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm starting to see the picture emerge in my head of exactly what I should be doing.....Advice not taken with a grain of salt......is it cool to wear dark sunglasses Indoors whilst watching "bunnies" stroll by? I can see one of those Chevy chase vacation moments happening....."nipply outside today"


Yes, and it sounds as if you might need a wet suit this weekend with temps approaching 60....especially as many times as you will be picking your first time tail off the ground. :lol:

Motor easy,

Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Dawg, how bout giving us an update on how your skiing adventure went. Hadn't heard from you in a couple days.....figured you were laid up in a hospital.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's been a real good experience Hayden, it was way too crowded however.....apparently this is the busiest time of the year for them. Got on that "bunny slope" to get my "ski legs" and there were at least 150 people on 1/2 acre of ground.....kinda problematic for a 230 lb idiot from Georgia to learn how to control descent. I went down it a couple of times, went out on the slopes and went down a green slope (the easiest) and damn near ran over a feller and busted my ass about 10 times, decided that this wasn't the time nor place to learn to ski, so I took some of this great advice I gleaned from this site and watched the "snow bunnies" from the bar (complete with fireplace which btw you couldn't get close to) then decided to stay home at the chalet today and watch football.....did take the little woman down to Boone for a looksee, ate at a place called the Peddling Pig and had some great BBQ! The kids have really enjoyed it tho! My skin just ant thick enuf for cold weather, I hate that crap....lows of 21 and highs of 34 with winds that never subsided.....but it's something everyone should do at least once, quite the experience. 
Ifn I go back it'll be in March and not on MLK weekend.....hell I figured everyone would be marching or parading, killing police or burning down their town this weekend, I was wrong.......probably shoulda went to Selma to escape the crowds


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad you escaped the EMS ride. Are y'all doing any other sightseeing in the mountains? If you have time on your way out be sure and give me a call and drop by.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I will, don't know if the girls aren't ready to get back however, they may give me some "static" but perhaps not. You're name came up quite a bit n this trip as I dealt with driving in these mountains!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I too was wondering if haytalk would have to get together and make your first cutting for ya while you hollered directions from the porch in that full body cast. Your a better man than me, only time I make to the slope here is when they need some mulch hay. I think you ought to support the equine industry and go for a romantic trail ride, blowing rock from the saddle in January is probably real purty!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't Kennedy up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> I too was wondering if haytalk would have to get together and make your first cutting for ya while you hollered directions from the porch in that full body cast. Your a better man than me, only time I make to the slope here is when they need some mulch hay. I think you ought to support the equine industry and go for a romantic trail ride, blowing rock from the saddle in January is probably real purty!


Ya know I went right through a town called Blowing Rock.....you've been there? All those towns are very quaint, lots of tourism.....went to a general store and mercantile that was on the national historical places register, very cool. Sold all the old candies and had great clothing line up.....most of those places catered to the fishermen and leaf watchers (hikers). Their brochure showed an advertisement from 1923 that said, and I paraphrase...."quality goods for the living and quality caskets for the dead"


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the laugh Dawg!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya know I went right through a town called Blowing Rock.....you've been there? All those towns are very quaint, lots of tourism.....went to a general store and mercantile that was on the national historical places register, very cool. Sold all the old candies and had great clothing line up.....most of those places catered to the fishermen and leaf watchers (hikers). Their brochure showed an advertisement from 1923 that said, and I paraphrase...."quality goods for the living and quality caskets for the dead"


Did you make it by the Mast General Store in Valle Crucis? They kinda cater to the Yuppie crowd but they have a candy store that has about anything and everything you can think, even stuff from the 60's and back that I didn't think they made anymore. Yeah that Blowing Rock area is pretty exclusive, there's high dollar real estate around there.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya know I went right through a town called Blowing Rock.....you've been there? All those towns are very quaint, lots of tourism.....went to a general store and mercantile that was on the national historical places register, very cool. Sold all the old candies and had great clothing line up.....most of those places catered to the fishermen and leaf watchers (hikers). Their brochure showed an advertisement from 1923 that said, and I paraphrase...."quality goods for the living and quality caskets for the dead"


It's been a while but we did the Boone thing some years back, rented a low brow cabin. I used to fancy myself as a hiker and we saw some of the Smokey's. Mike's side of the hill is pretty nice too, a little too developed nowadays. This past October we were at a place near Almond NC, real close to that road across the southern end of the park called tail of the Dragon where they run the crotch rockets. I hand a hankerin to drive it but after the ride in to the cabin I had all the curves I needed, kinda like that Blowing Rock area.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> It's been a while but we did the Boone thing some years back, rented a low brow cabin. I used to fancy myself as a hiker and we saw some of the Smokey's. Mike's side of the hill is pretty nice too, a little too developed nowadays. This past October we were at a place near Almond NC, real close to that road across the southern end of the park called tail of the Dragon where they run the crotch rockets. I hand a hankerin to drive it but after the ride in to the cabin I had all the curves I needed, kinda like that Blowing Rock area.


 There's a lot of good hiking in the Smokies.....chimney tops in one of my favorites......just never seem to find time to go anymore. The only thing I don't like about going to the Smokies is you have to fight the traffic of either Gaitlinburg or Cherokee to get there.....too commercialized for my taste. The roads around the Blowing Rock area are straight compared to that tail of the dragon......if you can go when it's not full of hundreds of motorcycles and take your time it's a pretty drive along Cheoah and Calderwood Lakes. I have caught some nice brook trout out of those lakes......the water is very cold even in the summer since it is coming out of the bottom of Fontana lake which is up to 400 feet deep......I suppose you saw Fontana dam when you were in that area.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

If anyone wants to do some serious hiking in the east try Mt. LeConte, TN. I hear there's a waiting list to get cabins on the peak. My brother and his son done a fairly rough hike up to there last year. I saw some pictures they took along the way, there's no way I could deal with some of the places they had to go to get there. Food and supplies for the staff and guests are taken in by pack animals, there are no roads so I'm told.

http://www.highonleconte.com/

They have a daily Blog too:

http://www.highonleconte.com/daily-posts

http://www.tripleblaze.com/blog/2013/12/09/hiking-with-llamas-on-mt-leconte/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yes, and it sounds as if you might need a wet suit this weekend with temps approaching 60....especially as many times as you will be picking your first time tail off the ground. :lol:
> 
> Motor easy,
> 
> Mike


Yea right, y'all musta hired our weatherman after we fired his ass for the dismal summer predictions.....did have a high of about 40 but the wind was brutal. Not too bad if ya had all of the garb on...


Grateful11 said:


> Did you make it by the Mast General Store in Valle Crucis? They kinda cater to the Yuppie crowd but they have a candy store that has about anything and everything you can think, even stuff from the 60's and back that I didn't think they made anymore. Yeah that Blowing Rock area is pretty exclusive, there's high dollar real estate around there.


Yes thats it....couldn't remember the name of it.....there was a similar one at Beech Mountain, not old but neat all the same, very similar but more essentials and less clothing....Mast was predominately clothing and candy.....neat history tho


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> There's a lot of good hiking in the Smokies.....chimney tops in one of my favorites......just never seem to find time to go anymore. The only thing I don't like about going to the Smokies is you have to fight the traffic of either Gaitlinburg or Cherokee to get there.....too commercialized for my taste. The roads around the Blowing Rock area are straight compared to that tail of the dragon......if you can go when it's not full of hundreds of motorcycles and take your time it's a pretty drive along Cheoah and Calderwood Lakes. I have caught some nice brook trout out of those lakes......the water is very cold even in the summer since it is coming out of the bottom of Fontana lake which is up to 400 feet deep......I suppose you saw Fontana dam when you were in that area.


I don't remember seeing that dam Hayden, course I had my hands at 10 and 2 and my eyes focused in a narrow bandwidth.....I don't do them switchblades and bobbypins  with any any regularity so safety was foremost in my mind. On the way up, it's dark, I'm driving into unknown regions and my wife and kids are like. "Look at those lights", or "do you think that's a house over there".....I finally told em I didn't know nor did I give a damn, just tell me how much further to Tamarac road! Needless to say, I was glad to be back in the coastal plains.....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I don't remember seeing that damn Hayden, course I had my hands at 10 and 2 and my eyes focused in a narrow bandwidth.....I don't do them switchblades and bobbypins  with any any regularity so safety was foremost in my mind. On the way up, it's dark, I'm driving into unknown regions and my wife and kids are like. "Look at those lights", or "do you think that's a house over there".....I finally told em I didn't know nor did I give a damn, just tell me how much further to Tamarac road! Needless to say, I was glad to be back in the coastal plains.....


 No, you were in the wrong part of NC to see Fontana dam.......I was referring to the trip SVF took to Almond NC......he was right by Fontana lake.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> Mike's side of the hill is pretty nice too, a little too developed nowadays.


A little?.....the entire Eastern US is wayyyyyy too developed for me....was tolerable here up until about 1982.....they brought that damn Worlds Fair to Knoxville and people took note of the area and decided it would be a "wonderful" place to own a "little cabin".....now it looks like a carnival and a whore house all rolled into one. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Vol said:


> A little?.....the entire Eastern US is wayyyyyy too developed for me....was tolerable here up until about 1982.....they brought that damn Worlds Fair to Knoxville and people took note of the area and decided it would be a "wonderful" place to own a "little cabin".....now it looks like a carnival and a whore house all rolled into one.
> 
> Regards, Mike


True, but, where else can you look at the underside of a live shark, eat a meal while watching the Dixie stampede, browse a store of Deere only merchandise and go for a helicopter ride all within 5 minutes of each other? Oh yeah, there are some mountains nearby too, right?

Hayden, the lake was down when we were there, as well as the pond/lake at the rented cabin we were supposed to ride the kayak on. 400' deep? Wow, ya could hide a lot of stuff in there. We did chimney tops this time, first trip with the girls. Trail was deserted on the way up but the chimneys musta had 50 college age kids all in one group. Made me a little nervous having so many strangers around my family that could bump ya to your death just by being careless. They were very respectful though.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Chimney tops?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The Chimneys are two rock outcroppings on a mountain in the Great Smoky Mountain National Park.....it is a neat little vertical hike. When I was a young man, we would hike/race to the top and blow by tourists on the way up which would scare the heck out of them. We kept time as to how long it would take from the bottom to the top and tried to beat our best times. Yes....I know....we did not have much to do when I was growing up. 

Regards, Mike

https://www.google.com/search?q=chimney+tops+trail&espv=2&biw=1279&bih=626&tbm=isch&imgil=4dtyXtuz5jWvAM%253A%253BDplUSaZq9scLfM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.summitpost.org%25252Fchimney-tops-scramble-route%25252F707898&source=iu&pf=m&fir=4dtyXtuz5jWvAM%253A%252CDplUSaZq9scLfM%252C_&usg=__KCz4sNYPRPxngPr4WzCBFg_-F2I%3D&ved=0CDcQyjc&ei=aAS_VPfFGM38gwTxooKQBA#imgdii=4dtyXtuz5jWvAM%3A%3BvV19L-TngMWlUM%3B4dtyXtuz5jWvAM%3A&imgrc=4dtyXtuz5jWvAM%253A%3BDplUSaZq9scLfM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.summitpost.org%252Fimages%252Foriginal%252F707898.JPG%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.summitpost.org%252Fchimney-tops-scramble-route%252F707898%3B2592%3B3888

Pic #5 counting across and down gives a good perspective.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Better than goin down to the hog parlor.....lol, I won't expound


----------

